# sunsun hw-402b filter



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i got one of these for my birthday back on the 21st and had it installed that day , i really like it , i cannot compare it to any other canister as iv never owned another but for 68.00 us $ and free shipping i feel like i got about the best deal out there , i read a lot of reviews and these come highly recommended , i realize that for the size the filter is rated for makes the 9w built in uv light system a bit underpowered , but i put this on my 30 G so that should make more of a difference also i didnt have uv light before so any now is better than what i had before. for 4 days now iv watched it and not a single issue nor even a dribble this filter is truly so quiet all i hear now are the bubbles from my bubble stones breaking the surface .. also iv read where some ppl say the older models had a little better circulation power , but im looking at it in comparison to the aquatec 20-40 over top i had on it and i think the pressure is good, it says 265 gph maybe its a little slower but either way for a 70 $ filter i am impressed.. i was looking at fluval for a wile and i know i got a lot for my money , to get a comparable set up from a larger manufacturer it would cost me well more than 2x after i purchase a external uv light so i guess you could buy 2 of these and put 1 in the closet 4 a rainy day and still do good. i will say i do not like the hose connectors but if your careful with them they do not seem to be an issues , the only other issue iv hurd about is the ballast for the uv lighting burning out but always after a year or more of constant use , and this still seemed rare from all the reviews i saw. im currently running in my bottom basket porous ceramic bio pieces followed by a pad and ammonia chips followed by a p and carbon , i have been told a few different ways to set it up and although i do have a planted tank i decided to still run the carbon as the last stage for odors . if anyone has any advice on proper media setup or things i may need to know about the filter it self please let me know.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

It's all kinda preference I guess. I like to run as the first media the coarse sponge. This catches most of the junk so it doesn't get into my ceramic rings. Then as final the floss filter.

The chemical media is personal choice. Ideally, a proper setup tank won’t *smell*, nor need ammonia removing items.

You are somewhat correct about a little slower than 265gph. I've measured the two I own, it's alot slower than 265.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

When I service it ill mostlikely Chang it up a bit at the 1st service. But as its only on a 30G tank which may be a bit oversized to some but I like filtration . So how long should I run the media do u think . It's cleaning up after a mixed community of mostly livebearer and some inverts its a fairly clean tank ? Any idea ?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

For the course sponge, never replace that until it is literally falling apart. Think in terms of 12+ months. You will want to rinse it out well in tank water ~ every month. Or if you find it fairly clean, every other month. Also become familiar with the head pressure, as the media becomes clogged, the flow from the out tube will decrease. If it decreases, means canister is overdue for a cleaning!

Ceramic Rings. Never replace these. Replace as they turn into dust. (Think YEARS) Do not clean these, do not allow these to dry out. If you must, a light rinse in tank water. Otherwise the bacteria that lives here is the bacteria you need to have a healthy tank.

Floss: Kinda like a sponge, much finer, supposed to pull the tiny stuff out of the water, making for a *clearer* tank. This stuff dirties up quicker and is hard to rinse. I either don’t run it or just rinse it and toss the sponge mess back in the canister.

Live Bearers, means babies. Consider a pre-filter for the intake tube. Don't want to suck up baby fry.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope you enjoy your new filter


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I do use a pre filter sock for those just in case issues , but most my pregnant girls get a monthly rotation in and out of the baby nerserey . I have mainly endler wild type so I'm trying to rais all the baby's up safe. Thanks again for the advice.


----------

